# Kindle + Smart Board = Happy Class



## Raymond Bean (Jan 6, 2011)

I recently realized that I can view Kindle books on the Smart Board in my class  I love that students can see the book during a read aloud.  I'm curious to read how other teachers are utilizing Kindle and digital technology in the class.
Ray Bean


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Neat idea.


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

That's great!


----------



## dawnflight1984 (Aug 21, 2009)

Raymond Bean said:


> I recently realized that I can view Kindle books on the Smart Board in my class I love that students can see the book during a read aloud. I'm curious to read how other teachers are utilizing Kindle and digital technology in the class.
> Ray Bean


I will love to do that too! How do you view the Kindle book on the Smart Board?

I just end up doing something more primitive - putting the Kindle to be projected via the visualizer and projector.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

dawnflight1984 said:


> I will love to do that too! How do you view the Kindle book on the Smart Board?
> 
> I just end up doing something more primitive - putting the Kindle to be projected via the visualizer and projector.


Fire up the Kindle for PC app on the PC attached to the SmartBoard. No need to bring the Kindle to class, where little hands can cause big headaches.


----------



## Raymond Bean (Jan 6, 2011)

Exactly!  By using the Kindle app via the pc attached to the smartboard you can view all your Kindle books on the smartboard.  You don't need the physical Kindle.  
I like that I can buy books for my son's Kindle and also view those books with my class.  It's a great way to increase reader excitement for new books.


----------

